# your Advise needed here



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Why it’s very difficult to make friends (especially with females) 

I have been in Dubai for almost one year and half and I only have 2 female friends and the relation is not that close , we only see each other maybe once a month. I wish to have close friends which we can share many activities together, like shopping, swimming and doing sport…. ect. 

It’s very funny because I have tried everything, but nothing worked. I have tried to be close to my female colleagues (most of them from Philippine and Indian) but their attitude was very strange. They are always looking to what I have in hand as an Arab girl working with them and getting better salary. Also what I have noticed, that girls from Philippine they are using a defense way always, whenever I try to be nice to them as much as I can, they reply back with rudeness as if they are scar to give me nice face then I’ll be argent and mean with them as the rest of Arab. For the Indian girls, some of them are so smelly and I can not tag along with them and the others are kind showy, talking only about brands and life style, clubs and plaplapla and honestly what they say totally different of what they do which is wired, so this makes me feel somehow that they have 2 faces and they are not real. 


Also , its not that difficult to have male friends, wherever you go u find guys , but the thing that I always end up finding myself in a sausage party , all of them guys and their turn over is high specially when u feel that some of them are not really good people. 

Also it was difficult for me to hand out with Arab whether males or females because the girls are close minds and the guys have strange ideas in their heads which is most of the girls are *****es, specially when they get to know that girl is independent and living away from her family and so on. 

Also it was difficult to make friends from bars and clubs as some of these people are f..cked up in the head. I’m not looking for friends who are addicted to alcohol and other stuff, we can say night people cuz I’m a morning person and I don’t mind to go for clubbing in occasions.

Can anyone advise me what to do ! Where to go to meet mature and neat girls


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

With my respect to all nationalities, but I have narrate my experience in Dubai and I don’t see something funny of what I said. 

Also as u know, there are good people and bad people every where, but my bad luck I didn’t meet the good ones yet.


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

Ever considered spending your spare time by doing some educational courses? While building yourself up, you also end up hanging out with people that have similar interests as you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have had no trouble making friends here. Sure, you're not gonna find your next best friend here as most of us are here for the short term but nonetheless I have people that I can call if I want to go out and have a good time.

I am lucky to count at least one person from every continent as my friend. You are dealing with people who have different cultures to your own so you need to open your mind to the new experiences rather than beat them down. If you give off negative energy, people pick up on this and that might be a reason why they tend to shy away from you. There are so many different and interesting people out there; you need to open your mind to this and then you'll be fine. There is no point putting everyone in the same basket.

I have male and female friends and I wouldn't class any of then of them as nasty or mean. Lower your standards and you'll find that people warm to you a bit more. At the mo, you come across as stuck-up and appear like someone who thinks you're too good for the rest of us. People pick up on these negative vibes, which would explain why you are permanently excluded and have trouble making friends. 

Plenty of clubs and the likes out there. Join one that interests you and maybe you'll meet like-minded people that you can befriend and hang out with. Most people only come out at night, simply because the day is taken up by work. Even at weekends, you take advantage of the day to get things like shopping, etc done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I think u have given me the answer for my question which is “I should participate in social activities to find people with same interest” not necessary educational courses as we are the expat in Dubai working from 8 am to 6 pm and spend an hour in the traffic to go home back which mean that I’d prefer spending my sparetime whether doing sport or outdoors.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Sean_C said:


> Are you blond by any coincidental chance?


Don't you like Egyptians or are you just very severely challanged for an intelligent response to post in answer to a legit question!!


----------



## meee (Dec 2, 2009)

have same situation but taking it easy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shahy I am sure that if you are patient you will find people who are like minded and will become good friends. It is always difficult when you are in a foreign country and you can end up becoming desperate which other people will sense and back off from you.
Try to be more relaxed about it, don't appear desperate and in time you will find friends.

Veronica


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

i'll try to do that and thanks every body for sharing that with me


----------



## meee (Dec 2, 2009)

hello shahy
probably u need to try diffearnt people, 
if ur intersted in going and maybe u have good times, please give me ur email and will contact u


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

ya , i think i should try different people . 

thx for the advise


----------

